# Aaah! Chia Snail!!!



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

chia snail does not worry about what it will wear to dinner tonight. it already knows it will look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's just about the coolest looking "fur" coat I've ever seen! Only you Auban, and only you, could accomplish that feat with your algaes. LOL


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

that is funny as hellll!!


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

it was actually quite easy. just expose it to acidic water after slightly abrading its shell, and the slick coating on its shell dissolved, allowing me to inoculate it with algae. after soaking it, i just set it in a small tank with a heavy helping of one of the finer algaes i have growing rampant everywhere. now that i know how to do it, i think i could even etch designs into its their shells so that the algae forms a pattern. 
this particular algae forms a calcified base, and the protein coating on the snails shell repels the adherence of calcium. remove the coating and the algae can grow on its shell.


for my next trick, MOHAWK!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, only you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats fantastic!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Dude you have way to much time on your hands...LOL but the little guy is sooo cute! Can't wait to see the "mohawk"


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol use some bba and give him an old mans face with the eyebrows and beard.


----------

